# Show Your Python Ball / Boa



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Please post some pics of Your Pyhtons / Boas (setups...pics of Your snakes on Your hands...to give us an idea of the size of Your loved pets).

Thanks

Jorge Remígio


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

*MISTY*

























6.5' 1/2 Suriname 1/2 Columbian Red-tail boa.

Enclosure= 6'x2'x2'


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no words!!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Here are a few of my Ball Python and enclosure


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

Great looking snakes guys! I'm getting a 100% Het High Contrast Albino pair with my tax return  I just setup my 30 gallon for them. Yes, they will be fed seperate before anyone says anything...







I'll post pics when I get them.

Kind Regards,

Brian


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Galahad - '02 het high contrast albino male:









Gilraen - '04 cb normal male:




































Sage - '04 cb normal female:


















Ivy - '04 cb normal female:









Dublin - '05 albino het granite male Burm:


















Here's one of our racks:











lotsofish said:


> Yes, they will be fed seperate before anyone says anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They really should be kept separate at all times except briefly put together for mating.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

o my god those snakes rule!!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I'll try and get some pics of my 100% het albino Male soon


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I currently have 4 ball pythons.

Male Pastel
Male and Female het for Albino
Male Normal, For Sale.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Not that great of pics, but here is my 100% het albino male


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's a little Slide show I put together - click me


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

That snake sure has a nice smile 

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

My ball a wc/fb female she is about 5/7 years old

View attachment 94730


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

These pics are a couple years old. She is now almost 12' long.


----------

